# Standby-LED realisieren



## flavemo (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.


Ich möchte in mein HTPC-Gehäuse eine LED einbauen, die nur leuchtet, wenn der HTPC sich im Standby befindet. Das heißt, sie soll nicht leuchten wenn der HTPC heruntergefahren bzw. eingeschaltet ist.

Das hört sich jetzt vielleicht einfacher an als es ist. Das Problem ist, dass es keinen "offiziellen" Mainboard-Anschluss für mein Vorhaben gibt (MoBo ist übrigens ein ASUS Rampage Formula).

Ich muss den "Standby-Status" also irgendwo abgreifen. Irgendwas auf dem Motherboard, das im Standby Spannung hat, aber im heruntergefahrenen Zustand nicht. Mir würden da RAM und USB einfallen, wobei ich mir bei USB nicht mal sicher bin. Was gäb's da noch bzw. was wäre am Geeignetsten?

Angenommen ich kann diese "Standby-Spannung" irgendwo abgreifen, werde ich trotzdem noch das Problem haben, dass diese Spannung auch anliegen wird, wenn der PC an ist (d.h. die LED würde dann auch leuchten).
Da wäre dann wahrscheinlich eine kleine Schaltung oder so nötig, oder?


Wäre echt super wenn da jemand Erfahrung hätte und mir etwas helfen könnte 


Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Maggats (10. Oktober 2010)

beim standby modus vom os blinkt die power led, allerdings ist sie bei eingeschaltetem pc auch an. evtl. könnte man da ansetzen das irgendein elektronisches bauteil dazwischen geschaltet wird das nach einer gewissen zeit die stromzufuhr kappt?!

alternativ könntest du den strom beim lcd poster abgreifen. müsstest nur die pinbelegung im internet suchen 

es gibt eine einstellung dafür im bios:

os off>>turn light on

os on>>turn light off

kann dir aber nicht garantieren das die led dann im standby leuchtet, einfach vorher mit dem lcd poster probieren


----------



## dot (10. Oktober 2010)

Du koenntest vermutlich die Leitung von der Power-LED als zweite Referenz verwenden und einfach ein simples AND-Gatter nehmen.

WENN Power-LED(Nicht => Also Negation) UND Standby-Spannung DANN  Schalte Standby-LED

Tja, brauchst jetzt nur noch eien Spannung die nur im Standby aktiv ist 

Edit: 9	9	5 VSB	Violett	+5 VDC Standby Voltage ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format )


----------



## flavemo (11. Oktober 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Du koenntest vermutlich die Leitung von der Power-LED als zweite Referenz verwenden und einfach ein simples AND-Gatter nehmen.
> 
> WENN Power-LED(Nicht => Also Negation) UND Standby-Spannung DANN  Schalte Standby-LED
> 
> * Tja, brauchst jetzt nur noch eien Spannung die nur im Standby aktiv ist *


Genau das ist mein Problem 




dot schrieb:


> Edit: 9    9    5 VSB    Violett    +5 VDC Standby Voltage ( ATX-Format ? Wikipedia )


Diese Spannung ist aber auch im heruntergefahrenen Zustand vorhanden. Demnach fehlt mir wieder die Unterscheidung zwischen Standby und PC aus.


Trotzdem danke schon Mal!


----------



## faibel (11. Oktober 2010)

Möchtest du auf dem Board rumlöten ?
Wenn ja, dann Vernüpfe die Spannungsversorgung des RAMs über ein Logikgatter (wenn du in den S3 Modus fährst) mit der Standby-Spannung. Siehe hierzu den Beitrag von Dot, nur eben mit anderen Variablen.


----------



## flavemo (11. Oktober 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Möchtest du auf dem Board rumlöten ?
> Wenn ja, dann Vernüpfe die Spannungsversorgung des RAMs über ein Logikgatter (wenn du in den S3 Modus fährst) mit der Standby-Spannung. Siehe hierzu den Beitrag von Dot, nur eben mit anderen Variablen.


Ungern. Gibt wahrscheinlich keine Möglichkeit die Spannung des RAMs "normal abzugreifen", oder?

Was ist eigentlich mit USB-Ports am Motherboard? Sollten die nicht im Standby Strom haben (da es ja z.B. die Möglichkeit gibt, den PC über diverse USB-Geräte aus dem Standby zu wecken)? Im heruntergefahrenen Zustand dürften die USB-Ports ja eigentlich keinen Strom mehr haben (oder?)...


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. Oktober 2010)

Slick Solutions - LEDSdriver

vll. bringts dich weiter, vll. auch nicht. Mehr kann ich zum Thema leider nicht beitragen


----------



## flavemo (11. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Slick Solutions - LEDSdriver
> 
> vll. bringts dich weiter, vll. auch nicht. Mehr kann ich zum Thema leider nicht beitragen


Kenn ich schon, aber danke dir trotzdem 

Das kommt aber eigentlich "nur" in Frage wenn der PC läuft, im Standby kann man da nichts mit machen, leider...


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2010)

das mit den USBs kannst du ja mal testen, probieren geht über studieren...

Ich fürchte allerdings, das die USBs auch im Standby inaktiv sind; möglicherweise kann man das aber auch im BIOS einstellen


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

als ich einen USB Lüfter gebaut habe, lief er im normalen Betrieb, im Standby und bei eingeschaltetem Netzteil (PC aber aus)...
Das dürfte also nicht dein gewünschtes Ergebnis liefern


----------



## Superwip (12. Oktober 2010)

Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher; kommt auf das MB an, ist von Modell zu Modell anders, bei einigen kann man es auch einstellen


----------



## flavemo (12. Oktober 2010)

Okay danke, werd ich dann am Wochenende testen!


Ich möchte mir gerne neue LEDs zulegen, eine grüne und eine rote. Wo schau ich da am besten und vor allem worauf? Spannung wird +5V sein. Werde also wahrscheinlich noch Vorwiderstände brauchen, bzw. kommt das wohl auf die LEDs an...


----------



## Superwip (12. Oktober 2010)

Nimm einfach möglichst helle; mit 5V sollte jede LED zurechtkommen, wenn nicht kann man die LED auch nur über den USB steuern und mit dem NT versorgen; welchen Vorwiderstand du brauchst hängt natürlich von der LED ab, es gibt auch LEDs mit integriertem Vorwiderstand aber bei normalen LEDs hast du freilich mehr Auswahl und einen Vorwiderstand zu kaufen und dranzulöten ist ja auch nicht weiter schwer


----------



## flavemo (29. Januar 2011)

*bump*


Stehe immer noch vor dem gleichen Problem mit meiner Standby-LED.

Ich bräuchte einfach einen Anschluss am Motherboard, der im Standby (S3) +5V, also HIGH, ist und bei dem bei ausgeschaltetem PC (Netzteil noch unter Spannung) LOW, also keine Spannung, anliegt.

Ich dachte erst bei einem internen USB-Port könnte das so funktionieren, der hat aber leider bei ausgeschaltetem PC auch noch Spannung :/
Und im BIOS lässt sich diesbezüglich leider auch nichts umstellen.


Gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten? Ich habe 2 freie RAM-Slots (DDR2), da müsste das im Prinzip möglich sein, doer? Die haben ja im S3 Spannung und bei PC AUS nicht. Kann man denn da irgendwie die Spannung abgreifen?


Bin für weitere Vorschläge offen!

Danke!


----------



## rebel4life (30. Januar 2011)

Abgreifen kannst du die Spannung beim Ram schon, aber dann musst du einen Draht anlöten.

Vieleicht kann das eine dieser PCI PC Diagnose Karten anzeigen, ansonsten wirst du entweder löten müssen oder das softwaremäßig realisieren müssen, sprich dass du mithilfe der parallelen Schnittstelle ein FlipFlop setzt welches über 5V Dauerspannung versorgt ist setzt.

Die Software müsste man dann halt noch schreiben.


----------



## flavemo (30. Januar 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Abgreifen kannst du die Spannung beim Ram schon, aber dann musst du einen Draht anlöten.
> 
> Vieleicht kann das eine dieser PCI PC Diagnose Karten anzeigen, ansonsten wirst du entweder löten müssen oder das softwaremäßig realisieren müssen, sprich dass du mithilfe der parallelen Schnittstelle ein FlipFlop setzt welches über 5V Dauerspannung versorgt ist setzt.
> 
> Die Software müsste man dann halt noch schreiben.


Danke für deine Antwort!

Gibt es villeicht nicht sowas wie einen "leeren" RAM-Riegel, mit dem man dann einfacher die RAM-Standby-Spannung abgreifen könnte? Löten möchte ich ehrlich gesagt unbedingt vermeiden.

Könntest du bitte so eine PCI-Karte verlinken, würd' mich interessieren was du damit meinst.

Bezüglich Software... Verstehe nicht ganz wie Software in meinem Fall helfen könnte, da sich der PC ja im Standby befinden würde und somit jegliche Software unnütz wäre (oder nicht?).


Nochmals Danke!


----------



## flavemo (13. Februar 2011)

Bump :-/


----------

